# Anybody know what the S stands for? Please and thank you!



## Krykettbug85 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## coreya (Feb 24, 2016)

A very nice jar #1770 in the red book and according to "the fruit jar works" the maker is unknown so the reason behind the S is also unknown.


----------



## Krykettbug85 (Feb 24, 2016)

Well darn the luck I was hoping it was rare. Thank you for your response!!


----------



## botlguy (Feb 24, 2016)

The one that lives at my house stands for SINSLEY my last name. I've owned it for perhaps 45 years.        Jim


----------



## JForshey (Apr 4, 2016)

Red Book also says the clear quart or half gallon is worth $50-75, even if you can't call it rare, it's still worth something. And it's a good-looking jar!


----------

